# Crankset help on a Trek 3700



## dbfutrell (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a 2007 trek 3700 and looking to replace the crankset with a double crank with a bash guard. I never use the outside ring and it keeps getting beat up over logs and whatnot - it's bent right now actually. I found a few cheapos and I'd like some experienced opinions on, or if ya'll know of anything better - feel free! I don't want to spend too much - so if you have some input to help a poor newby out, I would greatly appreciate it.

Can the outside ring come off of this crank to add a bash guard?
http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CR307A02-Shimano+Alivio+Fc-M410+Compact+Crank+Set.aspx

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CR264A02-Fsa+Step-Up+Crank+With+Bottom+Bracket+Oe.aspx


----------



## TwistdSpokes (Aug 11, 2009)

dbfutrell said:


> I have a 2007 trek 3700 and looking to replace the crankset with a double crank with a bash guard. I never use the outside ring and it keeps getting beat up over logs and whatnot - it's bent right now actually. I found a few cheapos and I'd like some experienced opinions on, or if ya'll know of anything better - feel free! I don't want to spend too much - so if you have some input to help a poor newby out, I would greatly appreciate it.
> 
> Can the outside ring come off of this crank to add a bash guard?
> http://www.jensonusa.com/store/product/CR307A02-Shimano+Alivio+Fc-M410+Compact+Crank+Set.aspx
> ...


Shimano tech docs is always your answer.....
http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...FC/EV-FC-M410-2465A_v1_m56577569830608877.pdf


----------



## dbfutrell (Apr 1, 2011)

*this is what we're working with....*

my trek


----------



## dbfutrell (Apr 1, 2011)

travman said:


> Shimano tech docs is always your answer.....
> http://techdocs.shimano.com/media/t...FC/EV-FC-M410-2465A_v1_m56577569830608877.pdf


awesome Travman! Thanks - that helps!

Are these cranks any good at all? I know it's not a $250 raceface or anything, but will it get me through a year of riding atleast LOL?!


----------



## TwistdSpokes (Aug 11, 2009)

dbfutrell said:


> awesome Travman! Thanks - that helps!
> 
> Are these cranks any good at all? I know it's not a $250 raceface or anything, but will it get me through a year of riding atleast LOL?!


It should get the job done for you I would think....


----------



## dundundata (May 15, 2009)

isn't that just a cover pictured on the alivio that goes over the big chainring?


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

The guard (cover) is optional. The main thing is that it shows the rings are bolted, not bradded.

You may want to look at this recent thread about a 3900.

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=696153


----------



## Jason B (Aug 15, 2008)

Just helped my buddy replace the crank on his sons 3700 yesterday. If you need more info, let me know.


----------



## dbfutrell (Apr 1, 2011)

Very Nice! Thanks a bunch to everyone!


----------



## dbfutrell (Apr 1, 2011)

Jason B. said:


> Just helped my buddy replace the crank on his sons 3700 yesterday. If you need more info, let me know.


where can you find that tool thing to take off the crank arms? What's it called, so I don't look like an idiot again talking about it...LOL! I looked it up on youtube and the dude had a thing that screwed into the bottom bracket part that kinda cranked the arms off....no pun intended.


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

dbfutrell said:


> where can you find that tool thing to take off the crank arms? What's it called, so I don't look like an idiot again talking about it...LOL! I looked it up on youtube and the dude had a thing that screwed into the bottom bracket part that kinda cranked the arms off....no pun intended.


Most people call it a crank puller.

Jenson has the CCP-22, which works only on square taper bb's.

The also have the CWP-7C. It's only a couple bucks more and works on both square and splined (Isis, Octalink) bb's. Warning: You have to use the small head on square bb's. You will damage the threads and have to cut the cranks off if you use the big head on a square bb. I know from experience.

http://www.jensonusa.com/store/sub/...&sort=Default&show=25&pricemin=0&pricemax=600


----------



## dbfutrell (Apr 1, 2011)

oh...a crank puller....makes sense! I guess you gotta know what your looking for to find it most cases - LOL! dang 14 bucks. I'm shocked! Thanks a bunch!


----------



## dbfutrell (Apr 1, 2011)

looking at all these tools....is there anything else I need that's special? I have basic tools and whatnot - my dad is a mechanic, so he hooked me up pretty well - but nothing really works on bikes! ugh! :madman:


----------



## rlouder (Jun 26, 2007)

You will need a cartridge bb tool if you need to change the bb.

PP has some cheaper alternatives to Park. Seperate shipping though.
Puller http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14...tte-Torx-ST-215CB-Cotterless-Crank-Puller.htm
BB Tool http://www.pricepoint.com/detail/14...-26BB-1A-Bottom-Bracket-Tool-Shimano_ISIS.htm

Another brand is Ice Toolz. You might pick those and a crankset up from amazon to save on shipping.


----------



## dbfutrell (Apr 1, 2011)

Got the tools today from the bike shop I bought my bike from. Surprised they had all that stuff. Bought a freewheel removal socket too - already bought a new freewheel last month from jensonusa. I'll post some pics when I'm all done with my upgrade'n! Thanks for all the help folks!!!!


----------

